# Onkyo 7.1



## Ryan Anderson (Jul 20, 2009)

I'd like a simple easy way to buy/build an HTPC with a Blu-Rey player to run to a good Onkyo 7.1 receiver that you all recommend. I want it as plain and cheap as possible nothing fancy. The HDTV I think I'm getting is a Sony with the new 24 True Cinnema or something like that. 

http://shopper.cnet.com/flat-panel-tvs/sony-kdl-40s5100/4014-6482_9-33485063.html

I'd also like ease of use with REW and whatever else you all think I may need/want.

I want to do a true 7.1 surround with Blu-Rey...and I want to do the Exodus Anarchy MTs, MTMs, or MMTs... but I don't know the difference. Also, Kevin isn't designing them anymore but Dyohn might. Help there as well would be great! 

I just ordered 2 Behringer EP-4000‏'s for the subs!


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Ryan,

I have the Onkyo 876 and I think its a great receiver but the new ones I believe are 9.2 or at least 7.2 so they have two sub preouts. Be careful what you partner the onkyo's with though as they lean more towards a bright sound than say the yamaha's or denon's which I would say are more of a hifi sound. I personally would go for a yamaha but it all depends on what speakers you are using.

I have the Monitor audio RS6's for fronts which are bi amped so I am using the extra spare channel as I am running 5.1. I use the RS5's for rears and the RS centre. These give a clear sound rather than a deep sound which I like.

Hope this has helped some.

cheers

Graham


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Jul 20, 2009)

gperkins_1973 said:


> Ryan,
> 
> I have the Onkyo 876 and I think its a great receiver but the new ones I believe are 9.2 or at least 7.2 so they have two sub preouts. Be careful what you partner the onkyo's with though as they lean more towards a bright sound than say the yamaha's or denon's which I would say are more of a hifi sound. I personally would go for a yamaha but it all depends on what speakers you are using.
> 
> ...


Hey Graham, I had a Kenwood VR-7070 that I pushed real real hard a couple times. It had a DSP problem so I exchanged it for a Yamaha that was higher end..bigger ratings..and it wasn't even close. I know Yamaha is the shiz... and you can't rule in or out a whole company or brand over 1 model , especially one particular product that may not have been perfect. 

I keep hearing Onkyo over and over, from different places... so this should be easy. I'm gonna hit eBay and just look at all the Onkyo 7.1's and dtart from there!


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Jul 20, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Onkyo-TX-SR876-...QptZHome_Theater_in_a_Box?hash=item27af164822

http://cgi.ebay.com/Onkyo-TX-NR801-...ItemQQptZReceivers_Tuners?hash=item45f15cf36a


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Well the first one which is an 876 is a bargain at that price, the other one being a legacy AVR which does not have the latest HD codecs, so its a NO brainer really an 876 would be an excellent choice!


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Ryan,

I wouldn't touch either of those to be honest like recruit says the second won't have the HD codecs and the first seems like it has a few niggles. A good second hand 876 over here would cost about £500 ($650) so keep looking. Try looking for either a 806 or 906 aswell. 

Here's a good price on a 807.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Onkyo-TX-NR807-...ItemQQptZReceivers_Tuners?hash=item2ea9affebe

cheers

Graham


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Jul 20, 2009)

recruit said:


> Well the first one which is an 876 is a bargain at that price, the other one being a legacy AVR which does not have the latest HD codecs, so its a NO brainer really an 876 would be an excellent choice!


Thank you! So I just went to... brace yourself.. Best Buy. Online they can order me a NR807 for $999.98 or a NR707 for $799.98. They had some real nice Yamahas and Denons for around $500

Also, a Sony EX500 with 120Hz 24p Tru Cinnema for $799.99.


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Jul 20, 2009)

gperkins_1973 said:


> Ryan,
> 
> I wouldn't touch either of those to be honest like recruit says the second won't have the HD codecs and the first seems like it has a few niggles. A good second hand 876 over here would cost about £500 ($650) so keep looking. Try looking for either a 806 or 906 aswell.
> 
> ...


Whats wrong with the 1st?


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Ryan,

He says that one of the hdmi ouputs don't work which is no good if you wanted to plasma and a projector. He also I think says that surround outputs don't work but probably wouldn't be much to fix. Just sounds a bit dodge to me.

Here's another for you.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Onkyo-TX-NR807-...ItemQQptZReceivers_Tuners?hash=item5d2821b652

http://cgi.ebay.com/ONKYO-7-1-CHNL-...QptZHome_Theater_in_a_Box?hash=item335abe1e3b

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Onkyo-TX-SR...ItemQQptZReceivers_Tuners?hash=item3a584873ba

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Onkyo-TX-NR...ItemQQptZReceivers_Tuners?hash=item27af3b8858

http://cgi.ebay.com/Onkyo-TX-NR-100...ItemQQptZReceivers_Tuners?hash=item439d19a38a

That should keep you busy for a while.

cheers

Graham


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Ryan Anderson said:


> Thank you! So I just went to... brace yourself.. Best Buy. Online they can order me a NR807 for $999.98 or a NR707 for $799.98. They had some real nice Yamahas and Denons for around $500
> 
> Also, a Sony EX500 with 120Hz 24p Tru Cinnema for $799.99.


IMO the Onkyo amps represent excellent VFM, but like graham has mentioned if there are problems with the first 876 steer clear, but for a little more you can get the latest models which is not too bad at all...


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Jul 20, 2009)

gperkins_1973 said:


> Ryan,
> 
> He says that one of the hdmi ouputs don't work which is no good if you wanted to plasma and a projector. He also I think says that surround outputs don't work but probably wouldn't be much to fix. Just sounds a bit dodge to me.
> 
> ...


o man i didnt check all that LOL


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Jul 20, 2009)

gperkins_1973 said:


> Ryan,
> 
> He says that one of the hdmi ouputs don't work which is no good if you wanted to plasma and a projector. He also I think says that surround outputs don't work but probably wouldn't be much to fix. Just sounds a bit dodge to me.
> 
> ...


alright. which one guys. seriousely I'm at the point where you guys know and I do not. pick one and I'll buy it right now!


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Ryan,

Right here goes. Personally if money wasn't an option the onkyo 1007 as it is a 9.2 and has an extra front wide or high but you may be able to use those extra two to bi amp the centre or the rears as well as the fronts. Also both the 1007 and 807 has the new Audyssey DSX. Not sure how much better it is but is on the new machines. Power is the same on both the 1007 and 807. Also the 876 has only one sub pre out.

So I guess it leaves the 807 or 1007.

Money no object: 1007
Money is an object: 807

But also think about one of these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Denon-AVR-3310C...ItemQQptZReceivers_Tuners?hash=item335a15d6bf

The denon 2310 got a better review than the onkyo 807 on our what hifi website over here. 

If your dead keen on an onkyo then either of the two will be brilliant.

Hope I have helped.

cheers
graham


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Jul 20, 2009)

gperkins_1973 said:


> So I guess it leaves the 807
> Money is an object: 807
> 
> But also think about one of these:
> ...


Im running to Best Buy now to see if they have the Denon 2310. if they do I'm buying it. If not, I'll come back and research between these two!

Thanks guys!


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Jul 20, 2009)

gperkins_1973 said:


> Ryan,
> 
> He says that one of the hdmi ouputs don't work which is no good if you wanted to plasma and a projector. He also I think says that surround outputs don't work but probably wouldn't be much to fix. Just sounds a bit dodge to me.
> 
> ...


the links dont show up anymore


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Jul 20, 2009)

Denon AVR-2310

US $540.00

http://cgi.ebay.com/DENON-AVR-2310C...ItemQQptZReceivers_Tuners?hash=item588667bd35

US $625.00

http://cgi.ebay.com/Denon-AVR-2310C...ItemQQptZReceivers_Tuners?hash=item588667aef0

$636.95 

http://www.amazon.com/Denon-AVR2310...3?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1267688075&sr=8-2




Onkyo TX-NR807 

US $611.00

http://cgi.ebay.com/Onkyo-TX-NR807-...ItemQQptZReceivers_Tuners?hash=item439db0c8e5

US $699.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/Onkyo-TX-NR807-...ItemQQptZReceivers_Tuners?hash=item1e5abe484c


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Jul 20, 2009)

UGH why all these links goin invisable!


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

If I was you Ryan I would try and get to listen to both the Onkyo and Denon amps as Denon has a warmer sound compared to the Onkyo's which are brighter sounding which I prefer as there is more detail, just a thought...

BTW - It looks like the links to ebay are being blocked that is why they are not showing.


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Jul 20, 2009)

After standing in front of HDTVs all day today yesterday and the day before... i honestly don't think I'd notice a difference enough to choose. I guess it comes down to anything missing I may need. If both can decode anything my Blu-Rey player can throw at them... the rest is all good. Both have enough power and quality. So if 1 is lacking a specific decoder or something I may need, it's ruled out. Otherwise, the cheaper of the two.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

But surely sound must be the most important part of buying a receiver, when you actually get it home and listen you may not be happy with the sound which is the most important factor IMO, price obviously comes into it and yes features are nice to have but you should always listen to how they sound!


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Jul 20, 2009)

recruit said:


> But surely sound must be the most important part of buying a receiver, when you actually get it home and listen you may not be happy with the sound which is the most important factor IMO, price obviously comes into it and yes features are nice to have but you should always listen to how they sound!


Here is MHO.

20 years ago what was the new big thing? What was top of the line? What were the rich intelligent guys thinking when they bought the best of the best?

15 years ago.. 5 years later... that stuff was out dated. The mid-level semi-intelligent guy would go out and buy mid level stuff that was better than the top of the line 5 years before.

10 years ago...that 15 years ago gear was blown out of the water.

6 years ago I bought a Kenwood VR-7070 that made me more than happy. Running 6 pairs of Kicker DX69 3 way 6x9's and a Kicker S15L7 square subwoofer. I LOVED it.

Pretty sure I can spend $400 again, like I did 6 years ago, and be more than satisfied.

So I shall answer this one myself..thank you for getting me this far! 

I hope you continue to help me in my Twin Towers build log, maybe even peak your head in on my VAN build?

Thank you again a million and 1/2 times!


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Jul 20, 2009)

just bought it

NEW DENON AVR 2310 7.1 RECEIVER AVR2310 avr 2310ci 
$639.99 USD


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Well then your sorted by the sounds of it :T


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Jul 20, 2009)

recruit said:


> Well then your sorted by the sounds of it :T


Thank you! Couldn't have done it without you and Graham!


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Ryan,

You won't be disappointed mate. Good choice. Either would give you great performance.

Can you give me the link to your van build mate.

cheers

Graham


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm excited! Plus I tried the Blu-Rey last night and I can already tell a difference (placebo effect) with my old TV and receivers.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...3-18s-walled-off-15hz-tune-van-build-log.html


----------



## Beta (Mar 13, 2010)

That 807 is over-priced. A little searching online and you can secure that baby in the mid $650 range. That is delivered. :bigsmile:



gperkins_1973 said:


> Ryan,
> 
> I wouldn't touch either of those to be honest like recruit says the second won't have the HD codecs and the first seems like it has a few niggles. A good second hand 876 over here would cost about £500 ($650) so keep looking. Try looking for either a 806 or 906 aswell.
> 
> ...


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Yes hunting around and some good deals can certainly be found!


----------

